# Looped 1842



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Would looped 1842 kill a rabbit squirrel pigeon etc from 10 maybe 15 meters?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

With what ammo?


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

12mm steel


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

They will get it pumping , I've shot 1/2 steel with my broken in 1842 tubes and dident notice any sluggishness while out on the hunt however you must go for headshots on rabbits and squirrels 
Cheers


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Would 3/8 steel be any better


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

For penetration I suppose but I'd suggest headshots.focus on accuracy and you'll most likey just settle on headshots


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

1842 is all I use I kill squirrels and rabbits with marbles and clay at that distance


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I always go for head shots with any ammo


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great combo, stretched them till they scream and let it fly!

Cheers!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My speed with 1842 loops are great ..... 285fps with 3/8" steel, 265fps with 5/8" marbles and 7/16" steel and 130+fps with 1/2" steel

I can tell you 1842 looped with an elongation factor of 500-525% will knock the stuffing out of rabbits, squirrels, possum, ducks, goose or what ever else you want to name (head shots like always of course).

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

1842's really like to stretch. So pull um till they cry and they'll feed you just fine mate.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the help


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> My speed with 1842 loops are great ..... 285fps with 3/8" steel, 265fps with 5/8" marbles and 7/16" steel and *130+fps with 1/2" steel*
> 
> I can tell you 1842 looped with an elongation factor of 500-525% will knock the stuffing out of rabbits, squirrels, possum, ducks, goose or what ever else you want to name (head shots like always of course).
> 
> wll


*Typo .... 230+fps with 1/2" steel*

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom Stevens said:


> Would 3/8 steel be any better


No. Stretch those loops to about 550% and 1/2 lead will work just fine.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive used .47leads with double 1842's - they shoot ok.

But ideally I'd step it up to 1745's for the bigger leads... Looped 1745's and 12mm leads has one hell of a punch to it


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Like Henry said, stretch those tubes till they cry at 550% and that ammo will fly out of there. 1/2" steel was faster with 1842's than my 5/16" OD and Blueberry Dob Dub. 1745 MAY be a bit better with heavier ammo, and 1745 does seem a bit longer lasting ... but in reality it is just about a wash !

Since I have started to draw with an elongation factor of over 500% I have used no other tubing except looped 1842, 1745 and my 3/16OD x .047w. I do use 5/16OD on my EDC slings as they are in my pocket and the single tube is neater, but that is it !

As I said in one of my post in the last couple of months, i wish i would have payed closer attention to henry's findings on looped small tubes and the elongation factor !!!!!!

Do yourself a *HUGE* favor and try it, you will be smiling !

wll


----------

